# La7 si dà ai quiz. Caterina Balivo conduttrice.



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*La7*, da settembre 2022, si dà ufficialmente *ai quiz nella fascia preserale*, in sfida diretta con L'Eredità su Rai 1 e Caduta Libera e Avanti un Altro su Canale 5. 

*Alla conduzione*, una new entry della rete, ossia *Caterina Balivo*, impegnata negli ultimi anni in Rai. Il programma sarà un *game show sulle parole*.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Luglio 2022)

ogni volta che parlo con mia madre mi racconta di come doveva continuare sul pomeriggio di raidue al posto della politologa..almeno metteva allegria mi dice..


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ogni volta che parlo con mia madre mi racconta di come doveva continuare sul pomeriggio di raidue al posto della politologa..almeno metteva allegria mi dice..


No quello è Rai 1, dove sostituì quel quiz carino di Greco. Sul 2 faceva Detto Fatto che era perfetto con lei, da quando lo ha lasciato volendo fare la radical chic si è persa.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No quello è Rai 1, dove sostituì quel quiz carino di Greco. Sul 2 faceva Detto Fatto che era perfetto con lei, da quando lo ha lasciato volendo fare la radical chic si è persa.


ah ok ..quindi èp stata una sua decisione di lasciare la rai? così per sapere..pensavo l'avessero messa da parte per far posto alla bionda


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7*, da settembre 2022, si dà ufficialmente *ai quiz nella fascia preserale*, in sfida diretta con L'Eredità su Rai 1 e Caduta Libera e Avanti un Altro su Canale 5.
> 
> *Alla conduzione*, una new entry della rete, ossia *Caterina Balivo*, impegnata negli ultimi anni in Rai. Il programma sarà un *game show sulle parole*.


Ora ti tiro fuori una roba che solo tu puoi ricordare : te lo ricordi quel programma che andava in onda all'ora di pranzo sulle reti mediaset nel quale guardando delle immagini bisognava indovinare il modo di dire?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ah ok ..quindi èp stata una sua decisione di lasciare la rai? così per sapere..pensavo l'avessero messa da parte per far posto alla bionda


Negli ultimi mesi, faceva delle ospitate dove disse di voler fare il quiz e Cairo è stato il primo ad accontentarla. Però, il rischio flop è molto alto e la fascia è molto difficile e fidelizzata.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora ti tiro fuori una roba che solo tu puoi ricordare : te lo ricordi quel programma che andava in onda all'ora di pranzo sulle reti mediaset nel quale guardando delle immagini bisognava indovinare il modo di dire?


Bigodini?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bigodini?


no.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7*, da settembre 2022, si dà ufficialmente *ai quiz nella fascia preserale*, in sfida diretta con L'Eredità su Rai 1 e Caduta Libera e Avanti un Altro su Canale 5.
> 
> *Alla conduzione*, una new entry della rete, ossia *Caterina Balivo*, impegnata negli ultimi anni in Rai. Il programma sarà un *game show sulle parole*.


parlando di quiz io ogni tanto qualche "pezzo" di avanti un altro lo guardo..bonolis spesso mi fa pis..dal ridere

il sito di mediaset è fatto bene..io ogni tanto ci bazzico e se qualcosa mi attira guardo il video..e cosi mi trovo a vedere spezzoni di programmi che sinceramente non guarderei in caso contrario

tipo l'anno scorso scoprii che anche un programma come il grande fratello può offrire perle...  c'era un video dove Aldo Montano (quello della scherma) voleva menare un altro tizio (ma sul serio non per modo di dire..era proprio inc ) 

ho visitato altri siti tipo rai e la7 ma non mi hanno attirato come quello di mediaset lo ammetto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

Per forza,Lasetta non la guarda più nessuno


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Per forza,Lasetta non la guarda più nessuno


Ma non l'ha mai guardata nessuno!


----------



## Shmuk (14 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma non l'ha mai guardata nessuno!



Aridatece TMC. La Balivo, come la Guaccero, non riesco a prenderla sul serio. Palesemente raccomandata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Per forza,Lasetta non la guarda più nessuno


vuoi dire che qualcuno, qualche volta, l'ha guardata?
io credo di non averlo neanche sintonizzato ahaha


----------



## unbreakable (14 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora ti tiro fuori una roba che solo tu puoi ricordare : te lo ricordi quel programma che andava in onda all'ora di pranzo sulle reti mediaset nel quale guardando delle immagini bisognava indovinare il modo di dire?


di quale periodo vagamente stiamo parlando? altri indizi?


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Per forza,Lasetta non la guarda più nessuno



E infatti il vigile ha chiesto che i soldi del canone andassero pure a lui. Grande Imprenditore


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> di quale periodo vagamente stiamo parlando? altri indizi?


anni 2000 sicuramente.
Praticamente era un programma nel quale un concorrente doveva indovinare un modo di dire o un'espressione guardando un'immagine.
Esempio : tre persone che stanno sedute vicino e uno ci va a mala pena = il terzo incomodo.
Andava in onda poco dopo pranzo mi pare di ricordare.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> anni 2000 sicuramente.
> Praticamente era un programma nel quale un concorrente doveva indovinare un modo di dire o un'espressione guardando un'immagine.
> Esempio : tre persone che stanno sedute vicino e uno ci va a mala pena = il terzo incomodo.
> Andava in onda poco dopo pranzo mi pare di ricordare.


Sinceramente ho provato a recuperare qualche palinsesto di italia uno in rete degli anni 2000..ma non ho trovato nulla di diverso.. ma così su due piedi avrei detto bigodini pure io..perché è uno dei pochi giochi a quiz su italia 1 a pranzo che mi ricordi..ma se hai detto di no..non mi viene in mente altro su italia1 di quiz..anche con i palinsesti..


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ho provato a recuperare qualche palinsesto di italia uno in rete degli anni 2000..ma non ho trovato nulla di diverso.. ma così su due piedi avrei detto bigodini pure io..perché è uno dei pochi giochi a quiz su italia 1 a pranzo che mi ricordi..ma se hai detto di no..non mi viene in mente altro su italia1 di quiz..anche con i palinsesti..


Lo ricordo vagamente. 
Bisogna veramente rivangare nei meandri della memoria.


----------

